# Aqueon mini bow 2.5 water levels?



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

So you've probably gathered from the description that the tank my betta is in is the Aqueon mini bow 2.5 so here is my question. When I first got it I filled it all the way up to the black rim. Now my fish recently got sick ( all healthy now) and I was Giving him API Bettafix and it said to put the medication in his water everyday for 7 days and then do a water change. During that time the water level went down a little to where you could see the water coming out of the filter and into the tank. Whenever the water was up to the rim there was a film on the water and I would notice this even after I did a water change and rinsed the filter cartridge. When the water level went down a little the film went away. I have also noticed that in videos of this tank the water level is where you can see the water pouring from the filter. So how high is the water level supposed to be for this particular tank?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two of those tanks, I changed the filter in it though after awhile because my fish got their fins ripped off from the filter intake and I just got tired of having to change the cheesecloth I wrapped around it every week to keep it from happening..

anyway..

The water level shouldn't be too high, it should be right were the outflow edge is. No little water fall and you don't want the tank water up in where the little "slide" on the side of it is. Right there even or close to being even with the outflow is perfect.

Many tanks get that little weird filmy stuff on the top, you can usually get a clean net and scoop it up.

I hope that helped some.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

okay so up to the black rim is okay or should it be lower?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I think right at the black rim should be fine.


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

The instructions that come with the tank say "up to the black rim". I know, I have three of them. XD


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

If you ever wanted to change the filter I suggest replacing it with this one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Whi...70125&sourceid=1500000000000003260550&veh=cse


I have 7 of those filters now and I love them.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

okay thanks for the replies guys =)


----------



## neonk (Jun 15, 2012)

I wondered the same thing on my mini-bow 5 gallon. If it has the same kind of filter as mine, the water pours down over the filter instead of pushing sideways through it. In my opinion, you should keep the water level high enough so it covers the filter on top and channels slightly out of the channel on the side. This flow I believe is to create slight surface agitation, if you don't fill it high enough on the above type filter, then the water doesn't evenly distribute over the carbon, it concentrates on a small area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

Okay so once again I put the snail back and they seemed to be getting along but then I discovered 2 things: 1. Armani was biting off the snails tentacles and 2. Armani was showing sings of tail rot again. So once again the snail was removed and kept in a large glass vase. I bought the snail a half gallon bowl put some gravel in a and a live plant ( peace Lilly) and he seemed fine and I planned to keep him on him own until he died. Well I went to check on him the day I bought the and he wasn't moving so but he was in his shell but I picked him up to see if he was okay and I dropped him and his shell broke and he died so I no more snail which is sad...Buuut I did decide since I had the bowl I thought what the heck I got another betta to keep in there yay his name is Georgio ( being my first Betta's name is Armani get it?) and he is a double tail male.


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

wooooooooops posted that on the wrong thread darn now I have to type it all over again maybe I can find a way to shorten it...oh well.


----------

